

Facebook.com compromised by Syrian hackers - Nyr
https://whois.domaintools.com/facebook.com

======
zakelfassi
Seems the problem is coming from MarkMonitor. Paypal and EBay UK have been
breached recently by the same hacker group through MarkMonitor.

------
Nyr
Apparently they wanted to change the name servers:
[https://twitter.com/Official_SEA16/status/431210310003724288](https://twitter.com/Official_SEA16/status/431210310003724288)

------
eyeareque
A screenshot of the whois output since it has been changed back now:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bfv1bFoCMAAlMmX.png](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bfv1bFoCMAAlMmX.png)

------
middleca
and... it's back to domain@fb.com, that was interesting

